# Best all round API kits?



## jack-rythm (25 Oct 2012)

Im looking for the best most reliable API kit testers? mainly concerned about ammonia the important kits.. can anyone suggest anything??


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (25 Oct 2012)

Buy a Seneye instead?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (25 Oct 2012)

Oh, for your triptych. Erm, the best would be to disregard any test kits and let your filter establish over a period of 4-6 weeks. 

You'll be fine if you add a few at a time from the 4 week period I'd say.


----------



## Antipofish (25 Oct 2012)

The best test kit is the one left at the store, or if already purchased, the one dumped firmly in the bin.  They are inaccurate and cause more problems than they solve most of the time.  As Nathaniel said, let the tank mature for that period and then if you want you can take your water sample in to your LFS and they can test for ammonia and nitrrite. But with decent planting there is little chance it wont be matured in that timeframe.


----------

